

Selfies Are Far More Dangerous Than You Think - saadmalik01
http://www.policymic.com/articles/86287/a-psychiatric-study-reveals-selfies-are-far-more-dangerous-than-you-think?utm_source=policymicFB&utm_medium=main&utm_campaign=social

======
cyphunk
> The conclusion? "Increased frequency of sharing photographs of the self,
> regardless of the type of target sharing the photographs, is related to a
> decrease in intimacy" in personal relationships, wrote the authors.

an example of a study where causality can create misleading conclusions.

------
MatthiasP
The danger comes from the Dysmorphical Disorder, not the selfies.

